# Oh Schreck, was ist das denn?



## Regloh Essub (29. Mai 2012)

…oh Schreck, …habt ihr eine ungefähre Ahnung um welche Schlange es sich hier handelt?


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Oh Schreck, was ist das denn?*

__ Ringelnatter.......


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Oh Schreck, was ist das denn?*

wohnt auch eine bei uns und geht gerne mal fischen ( Kaulquappen und Minifische wie Baby __ Moderlieschen)


----------



## Regloh Essub (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Oh Schreck, was ist das denn?*

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort! Mein Gott, sie löste bei mir schon ein wenig Angst aus. Wir haben SIE dann mit dem Kescher gefangen und runter zur ca. 500m entfernten Spree gebracht. Was für ein Tag…


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Oh Schreck, was ist das denn?*

die kommt aber wieder   oder ne andere....  sind aber absolut ungefährlich....  sind weder giftig noch aggressiv....    ich find sie immer wieder interessant zum Beobachten...    sind aber relativ scheu


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Oh Schreck, was ist das denn?*

Hi,

so ne große hab ich noch net gesehen. Die, die sich seit letztem Jahr (seit wieder Wasser im Teich ist) gelegentlich bei mir im Garten rumtreiben (wenn man sie denn mal genauer zu Gesicht bekommt - der Teich ist ja immer noch sehr kahl und sie gehen sofort stiften wenn sie sich gestört fühlen) sind höchsten mal bis 50-60cm lange Jungtiere

MfG Frank


----------



## Regloh Essub (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Oh Schreck, was ist das denn?*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> die kommt aber wieder   oder ne andere....  sind aber absolut ungefährlich....  sind weder giftig noch aggressiv....    ich find sie immer wieder interessant zum Beobachten...    sind aber relativ scheu



Nee ne, dit jeht ja gar nicht! Ich weis jetzt nicht so genau ob mir so ein naturnaher Teich gefällt….


----------



## Regloh Essub (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Oh Schreck, was ist das denn?*

Meine Überlegung im Nachhinein, ich hätte der Schlange Asyl geben sollen, …hmm! Denn mit ihrer Hilfe hätte ich ganz bestimmt mein leidiges Goldfischproblem auf eine natürliche Art und Weise in den Griff bekommen:evil.


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Oh Schreck, was ist das denn?*

..das könnte sein...


----------



## katja (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Oh Schreck, was ist das denn?*

also wieder runter an die spree und sie zurückholen


----------



## Regloh Essub (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Oh Schreck, was ist das denn?*

Nee ist schon klar, …immer diese unglaublichen Unkenrufe, …haha)))! Aber wie gesagt das mit den Goldies ist dann wohl ein anderes - und mein nächstes Projekt. Mal so nebenbei, __ Schlangen lassen sich leichter aus einem Teich heraus fischen als die geliebten Goldfische…


----------



## Tinky (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Oh Schreck, was ist das denn?*

Aber vorsicht - bei uns hat die __ Ringelnatter nicht nur die kleinen Fische gefuttert, sondern auch einen ca. 15cm großen __ Goldfisch.
Sehr elegant hat die den aus dem Wasser an Land geworfen - ihn umschlängelt und dann runtergewürgt.

Sah schaurig-schön aus!

Wir haben jetzt ca. 3-4 x im Jahr "Besuch" - keschen sie dann aber immer raus und bringen sie an einen See mitten im Wald, wo gefühlt 100000 __ Frösche leben.

Man schreckt soch jedesmal zusammen wenn z.B. am Unkrautzupfen ist und einem dann so eine große Natter um die Beine schlengelt.

Grüße Tinky


----------



## Regloh Essub (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Oh Schreck, was ist das denn?*



Tinky schrieb:


> Man schreckt soch jedesmal zusammen wenn z.B. am Unkrautzupfen ist und einem dann so eine große Natter um die Beine schlengelt.
> 
> Grüße Tinky



Oh man, das will man doch nicht wirklich;-)! Danke für EURE Antworten!!! 

Bis denne, Holger


----------



## Tinky (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Oh Schreck, was ist das denn?*

@Regloh Essub

Klick mal auf meinen Namen und sieh Dir im Profil das Album "__ Ringelnatter vs __ Goldfisch" an 

Nach DER Erfahrung spätestens fangen wir die __ Nattern und setzen sie weit weit entfernt im Wald wieder aus!


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Oh Schreck, was ist das denn?*

Servus Tinky

Ach gönne doch der RN den Fisch ...

Auch möchte ich eindrücklich darauf hinweisen:


> Gefährdung und Schutz:
> Da Amphibien ihre Nahrungsgrundlage bilden, sind Ringelnattern auf gewässerreiche Lebensräume und vielfältige Biotopkomplexe angewiesen. Durch Entwässerung von Feuchtgebieten, Regulierung von Fließgewässern, Verlust von Überschwemmungsbereichen sowie Umbruch von Grünland, Trockenlegung von Mooren, Verlust von Kleingewässern und Intensivierungen der Teichwirtschaft wurden und werden Lebensräume der __ Ringelnatter vernichtet. Die Isolation und Zerschneidung von (Rest-) Lebensräumen stellt ebenfalls eine wesentliche Gefährdung dar, zahlreiche Ringelnattern werden zu Opfern des Verkehrs (KfZ, Fahrräder). Saumbiotope, „Ödland“ und Waldlichtungen als Lebensraum und verbindendes Habitatelement werden durch Intensivierungen der Land- und Forstwirtschaft und Flurbereinigungen immer seltener. Durch Gewässerregulierungen und übertriebene Ordnung gehen Eiablageplätze verloren. Zudem werden noch immer Ringelnattern aus Schlangenhass oder -furcht erschlagen.
> 
> *In Deutschland ist die Ringelnatter besonders geschützt und darf daher nicht belästigt, gefangen oder gar getötet werden.* Zu Schutzmaßnahmen für Ringelnattern zählen die regelmäßige Neuanlage von Eiablageplätzen und die Schaffung von Amphibiengewässern; wesentlich ist/wäre die Sicherung und Wiederherstellungen von (vernetzten) Lebensräumen. Schutz- und Artenhilfsprogramme für Ringelnattern bestehen u. a. in Berlin, in Amsterdam und im Schweizer Kanton Luzern.


Quelle

Durch die Anwesenheit der Ringelnatter fühle ich mich in dem von mir geschaffenen Biotop bestätigt alles richtig gemacht zu haben ... mehr Natürlichkeit kann man nicht erfahren 
Sie setzt neben Fröschen, __ Kröten, Molchen dem ganzen die Krone auf 

Ich bin stolz, sie in/an meinem Teich zu haben 

Also darf sie bleiben und durch sie gehe ich jetzt noch umsichtiger mit dem Teich um ... viel weniger, bis gar kein Keschereinsatz, viel weniger gezupfe an der Ufervegetation ... die Algen dürfen bleiben (Versteckmöglichkeit).

Ein Krönchen will ich aber noch erreichen ... einen Feuer- oder Alpensalamander in meinem Garten zu beherbergen. Hat zwar nur unmittelbar mit dem Teich zu tun, aber der Bachlauf (Laichgewässer) mündet zukünftig in den Teich.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Oh Schreck, was ist das denn?*

Hi Helmut,

ein Alpensalamander wird nie zum laichen an einen Bach kommen. Die sind lebendgebärend.(2-3 voll entwickelte Jungtiere werden ausgetragen)
Der __ Feuersalamander hier im Lexika der sich letztes Jahr in meinen Garten verirrte war der erste den ich je im Garten gefunden hab, obwohl es keine 400-500m Luftlinie weiter in den umliegenden Wälder noch recht viele gibt. Der war scheinbar nur deswegen zum Teich gekommen weil es letztes Frühjahr wochenlang extrem trocken war und viele nasse Ecken dort austrochneten. Nach ein paar Tagen war er scheinar auch wieder weg

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Oh Schreck, was ist das denn?*

Danke für die Info Frank 

Schaun mer mal ...


----------



## Boxerfan (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Oh Schreck, was ist das denn?*

Bring eine Einladungskarte mit Entschuldigung zur Spree


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Oh Schreck, was ist das denn?*

Servus Dietmar

[OT]Vielleicht bin ich in der Beziehung ein bisserl  schrullig ...

Der Mensch muß sich wegen Empfindlichkeiten nicht alles Untertan machen 

Es geht auch mit Fingerspitzengefühl miteinander :beten[/OT]


----------



## Tinky (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Oh Schreck, was ist das denn?*

@Digicat

Es war ja auch "nur" ein __ Goldfisch - davon kann sie aus meinem Teich gerne weitere verspeisen 



> In Deutschland ist die __ Ringelnatter besonders geschützt und darf daher nicht belästigt, gefangen oder gar getötet werden.



Wir würden auch nie auf die Idee kommen sie zu töten!!!!
Es handelt sich bei den Fotos um den kleinen Teich meiner ELtern - die muss sich dahin "verschlengelt" haben. Vom Wald bis zum Grundstück musste sie auch 2 Straßen überqueren - ich glaube eher sie lebt hier gefährlicher als in dem Wald, wo wir sie immer hintragen. Das ist ein "Moorwald" mit einem Teich, der nur so vor Fröschen wimmelt.

Man sieht hier bei uns "häufig" plattgefahrene Ringelnattern auf der Straße liegen - meist dann aber nicht gröér als ein Schnürsenkel.
Es stimmt aber -durch Flußbegradigung wurden die Moore hier nahezu trockengelegt. Eigentlich steht nur im Frühjar das Wasser sichtbar in den Moorlöchern. 
Eine Ringelnatter muss übrigens nicht zwingend etwas über die Wasserqualität oder Teichgestaltung an sich aussagen - im Pool meiner Schwester findet sich auch ab- und an eine ein - und das ist nun wirklich nicht der optimale Lebensraum für die denke ich


----------

